# What Iraqis, not the media, think



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Read this http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5046676/ 
then decide how bad our people were, and no I'm not excusing bad treatment but this was Saddams world, real torture. This is one more reason why our mission in Iraq is a good thing. Americans are the most compassionate and decent people on earth and we need to start demanding the Media start reporting the good things we do!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

No one will argue with you that Saddam was an evil man and that the world is better off without him. ...and he has done attrocities to his people that can't compare to the prision abuse scandal. No doubt there are good things happening with our military doing their work over there... but in my opinion, the world is a more dangerous place due to the Iraqi prision abuse. Why? not because of the actual torture (don't get me wrong, it was bad and inexcusable), but because the abuse is televised all throughout the middle east on Al Jazeera. I can only imagine that impressionable Iraqi youth, etc. will only get encouraged to join in the "anti-American cause." This cause translates itself in suicide bombers. Because of the this, we are having another major backlash.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Seabass, No Doubt about it, its the worst part about the scandal, but the general Iraqi population knows better, and as democratic principles grab hold it will improve, which is why the terrorists are fighting so hard to stop it right now. The Al jazerra bunch is never going to give us any good press, and they like our own press know of the many good things we've done for the Iraqi people.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*This is the kind of thing you are unlikely to hear on the evening news or see on the front page of The New York Times.* After all the mainstream American media doesn't print good news from Iraq. It's just a policy they have. That news will help Bush, not hurt him. Why publish it unless the story is already so big you have to?

A former Saddam-era general appointed by the United States to lead an Iraqi security force in Fallujah urged tribal elders and sheiks last week to support Coalition efforts to stabilize Iraq. Retired Maj. Gen. Mohammed Abdul-Latif said "We can make them (the Americans) use their rifles against us or we can make them build our country, it's your choice. They were brought here by the acts of one coward who was hunted out of a rat hole - Saddam - who disgraced us all. As President Bush said *(that's right, one of Saddam's generals quoting President Bush,)*


> they did not come here to occupy our land but to get rid of Saddam.


 We can help them leave by helping them do their job, or we can make them stay ten years and more by keeping fighting."  :beer: *Do you think Kerry and the Democrats are listening?*
Looks like the Iraqis are starting to get a taste of the unrest and fighting from foreign terrorists....and they don't like it. This is a really good first lesson in self-rule...it's ultimately up to them to take their country back from Al-Qaeda and the insurgents.

Looks like they're starting to get the message, too abd our wonderful liberal media doesn't tell us any of the good things uke: .


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Arab Report: Iraq Situation Improving

Email this Story

May 30, 5:33 PM (ET)

CAIRO, Egypt (AP) - Despite war and occupation, Iraq has seen a surge in human rights organizations, political parties and independent newspapers - entities almost unheard of under Saddam Hussein, said a report by an Arab think tank.

The report by Egypt's Ibn Khaldoun Center for Development Studies welcomed the promise of elections, the freedom of expression and independence of the media *but was careful not to credit the Americans for the progress.*


> Bobmsays It just kills the Arab bastards to admit we are doing something good, but even they see the improvement


"Even though all indications of political rights and human rights mentioned in this report clearly illustrate that the situation in Iraq after occupation is much better than Saddam Hussein's Iraq, the truth remains that any situation would have been better than Saddam Hussein," the report said.

The report, "Civil Society, Democratic Transformation and Minorities in the Arab World," issued in late May, covered the changes in the country until December 2003.

The 250-page Arabic report reviews civil society, democratic transformation and minorities in 19 Arab countries. The report will be issued in English by July.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*DID YOU READ THIS IN YOUR NEWSPAPER?*
Iraq's new Prime Minister Allawi held a news conference on Tuesday. *During that news conference he switched to English to say "I would like to thank the coalition, led by the United States, for the sacrifices they have provided in the process of the liberation of Iraq."* Then President Bush had a news conference in Washington. Three times during that conference Bush said that he appreciated Allawi's words of thanks to the American people. *According to Fox News Channel as of Wednesday evening not one major American newspaper had reported Allawi's remarks. Not one.* The only thing you could find was a story in the New York Times reporting that a Bush spokesman had said that Allawi had issued those remarks. The Times was at the Allawi press conference .. *why didn't they report the expression of gratitude? You know why, don't you*. Because when the new Prime Minister of Iraq thanks the people of the United States for their sacrifices in the liberation of his country, that story helps George Bush. *I will guarantee you that if Allawi had made some negative comments about the American presence in Iraq that would have made the Times front page. Ditto for the Washington Post. *
Again, folks. It's the template. You don't have to actually lie in writing your stories. Just follow the stories. If the story would help George Bush, bury it. If the story would hurt George Bush ... run it until the presses melt down.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

So right now the G-8 economic summit is proceeding apace on Sea Island, Georgia. World leaders are gathered to discuss whatever it is they discuss, drive around in those nifty little golf carts and walk on the beach in business suits. Sounds more like a party, doesn't it? :lol:

Anyway, at this meeting is also the interim president of Iraq, Ghazi al-Yawar. Right now, all of the headlines out of the G-8 summit talk about how France, Germany, Canada and Russia still won't send any troops to Iraq. Bad news, huh? The whole summit must be a bust! Hardly.

*Just listen to these comments from the interim Iraqi president, which are either being buried or not reported*:


> "Thanks to the American people for the leadership of George Bush, without which we couldn't have been here. I would like to express to you the commitment of the Iraqi people to move toward democracy. We are moving in steady steps toward it."


 Al-Yawar also spoke about the coalition soldiers whose lives had been lost, saying that the people of Iraq would not let


> "the sacrifices that the brave men and women of the United States endured" be in vain.


 :beer: But wait...according to the media, the Iraqis don't even want us there! Yeah right. :******:

*Once again, the gratitude of the Iraqi people for their liberation by the United States is being silenced by the Bush-hating media*. uke: Just thought you should have the facts.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Heres some more good news about Iraq that the wondeerful mainstream media is burying, *read it and be informed* :beer:

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/chuc ... 0610.shtml


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Damn Bob, you sure do know a lot!!! It sounds like we know who's side the press and media is on, but WHY??? Is Kerry our man in shining armor?? I don't think so, he seems to sell himself off to "every" crowd, saying he's good for gays, good for sportsmen, good for laborers. WHat's his views on war?

I think we oughtta keep Bush in for another 4 years, as bad as that may sound since I didn't even vote for him. Why bring in a rookie that really has no idea on what's going on??? Keep the man with experience, let him finish what he started!! I don't want another 9/11 or else I'm moving to Canada, where you can smoke weed but not drink in public!!! :lol:

"I wear my sunglasses at night, I wear my sunglasses at night!!" 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Iraqi optimists versus U.S. pessimists
author Larry Elder

July 1, 2004

*A majority of Americans, according to a recent poll, now call going into Iraq a mistake. Many Iraqis apparently failed to get the memo*. :beer:

A poll commissioned by the Coalition Provisional Authority *found 63 percent of Iraqis expect conditions to improve* after the takeover of the interim government. Four years ago, *Iraq's unemployment rate stood between 60 and 75 percent. The current estimated rate is now at approximately 30 percent -- high by our standards, but a dramatic decline since the fall of Saddam's regime. *

What about those purported non-existent links between terrorism, al Qaeda and Saddam Hussein? Some of the press enthusiastically reported that the 9/11 commission found no "link" or "collaborative relationship" between Saddam Hussein and Osama bin Laden. But the commission -- only charged with investigating the 9/11 attacks -- actually said, "We have no credible evidence that Iraq and al Qaeda cooperated on attacks against the United States (emphasis added)."

About connections between al Qaeda, terrorism and Saddam, The New York Times recently wrote: "Contacts between Iraqi intelligence agents and Osama bin Laden when he was in Sudan in the mid-1990s were part of a broad effort by Baghdad to work with organizations opposing the Saudi ruling family, according to a newly disclosed document obtained by the Americans in Iraq."

The Weekly Standard's Stephen Hayes, in his new book, "The Connection: How al Qaeda's Collaboration with Saddam Hussein Has Endangered America," explores many Iraq/al Qaeda links, including:

*"The al Shifa pharmaceutical plant in Sudan in the late 1990s linked to both al Qaeda and Iraq as a front for producing chemical weapons -- according to the testimony of six senior Clinton administration officials *. . .

"Photographs . . . placing Ahmed Hikmat Shakir, a suspected Iraqi intelligence operative, at key planning meetings with al Qaeda members for the bombing of the USS Cole and the Sept. 11 attacks . . .

"Official records . . . prove that *Saddam's regime harbored Abdul Rahman Yasin,* an Iraqi who mixed the chemicals for the 1993 World Trade Center attack -- *the first al Qaeda attack on U.S. soil . *. ."

*What about the Jordanian interception of 20 tons of chemicals, including VX and sarin, brought in from Syria by an al Qaeda cell? Remember, former weapons hunter David Kay said, "We know from some of the interrogations of former Iraqi officials that a lot of material went to Syria before the war, including some components of Saddam's WMD program." *Terrorism expert John Loftus said that the terrorists caught entering Jordan probably intended to kill as many as 80,000. "Syria does not make VX nerve gas," says Loftus, "only Saddam Hussein did." Loftus also said, "There's no doubt these guys confessed on Jordanian television that they received the training for this mission in Iraq."

*Former Clinton CIA Director R. James Woolsey believes that Iraqi WMD-related material "probably" entered Syria months before the war*. Woolsey also notes that Iraq admitted making 8.5 tons of anthrax, which -- reduced to powder -- could fill a dozen easily portable suitcases, and that "Iraq's ties with terrorist groups in the '90s are clear . . . with a decade of connections between Iraq and al Qaeda, including training in poisons, gases and explosives. There was no need to show that Iraq participated in 9/11 . . . describing occasional cooperation of the sort that is well chronicled was quite sufficient."

What about the discovery in Iraq of an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) tipped with sarin gas, and another with mustard gas? What about *Russian President Vladimir Putin's recent public statement that he warned the Bush administration that Saddam Hussein intended to attack America!* "After the events of Sept. 11, 2001, and before the start of the military operation in Iraq, Russian special services several times (emphasis added) received information that the official services of the Saddam regime were preparing 'terrorist acts' on the United States . . ." said Putin. "This information was passed on to our American colleagues."

*Osama bin Laden, in 1996, issued a fatwa in which he called it the individual duty of every Muslim to kill American military personnel abroad. *His 1998 fatwa added civilian targets: "The ruling to kill the Americans and their allies -- civilian and military -- is an individual duty for every Muslim who can do it in any country in which it is possible to do it." When asked, bin Laden later elaborated on using WMD: " . . . Acquiring (chemical and nuclear) weapons for the defense of Muslims is a religious duty. To seek to possess the weapons that could counter those of the infidels is a religious duty."

Yet many Americans believe the following: America went into Iraq for oil; Bush lied to build the case for war; Bush drove us into war to benefit his rich friends in Halliburton; and the war in Iraq diverts our attention and resources from the war on terror. :eyeroll:

*Fortunately, the president correctly and boldly recognizes Iraq as an important front in the War on Terror. Stay the course, Mr. President.*


----------

